# DIY: vr6 itbs



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

i searched but didn't find a lot of useful info. im looking for a good do it yourself thread or info. on a self built set using bike throttle body.like what they did for a manifold,rad.,linking the bodies together.....thanks


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (croniccorrado)*

there is no "kit" for a vr6. any of them are custom and a bunch of work and money...
PM us if your interested in talking about getting one done....


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (nothing-leaves-stock)*

i really wanted to do one myself, i wanted to get info. from those who have done it before. like what they did for a manifold, linking the throttle bodies together,stuff like that. ive searched but cant find a whole lot of info. i was thinking bout just cutting down a lower manifold and go from there i think i can figure it out.


----------



## slowest6 (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (croniccorrado)*

there are a few kits, 1 grant motorsports sells a kit with stagerd adjustable velocity stacks. and haywerd performance had made some in the past, iether kit is hard to get ahold of and need management added.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (slowest6)*

the biggest challenge with a vr6 on ITB's is runner length.. Most setups i've seen have had the bodies all in line but the air horns have been staggered at different lengths.. Some sort of alternative engine management would be in order since there's no way ITB's would work on the stock motronic due to the reliance on a MAF sensor..


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (psykokid)*

http://bildon.com/catalog/Deta...av=66
Not really worth it IMO. Might as well go turbo with a VR.


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (nick526)*

**** a turbo. there expensive and a lot of work, but totally worth it. not to mention they sound and look way cooler than any turbo system!


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (croniccorrado)*

but any turbo will outrun it with no problem.


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (epjetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif keep that dirty word out of here http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (epjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epjetta* »_but any turbo will outrun it with no problem.









I've seen a ton of slow turbo cars.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (need_a_VR6)*

we've all read through bildon's 12v VR engineering project post right? go turbo.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (nick526)*

Just because you make power, doens't mean you're fast.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Just because you make power, doens't mean you're fast.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (nick526)*

we've all seen Anthony Dowds gti on youtube also! (sick!!!!!!!) and that's a stock bottom end.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: DIY: vr6 itbs (croniccorrado)*

I ran a 14.4 in that car launching in 3rd once.


----------

